# HTML Editor



## Klaus2 (23. Apr 2006)

Klaus2

ich suche ein plugin mit dem ich ähnlich wie bei jiogloo oder dem Visual Editor eine html Seite erstellen kann bzw Servlets. Was gibt es für plugins für Eclipse mit dem ich eine graphische Oberfläche habe bei dem ich die einzelnen HTML  Elemente auf eine Oberfläche ziehen kann ?. 


Schöne Grüße

Klaus2


----------



## byte (23. Apr 2006)

Obs ein HTML WYSIWYG Plugin für Eclipse gibt, kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Aber Marktführer in dem Bereich ist wohl immernoch Dreamweaver von (ehemals) Macromedia (heute Adobe).


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (23. Apr 2006)

Klaus2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Klaus2
> ich suche ein plugin mit dem ich ähnlich wie bei jiogloo oder dem Visual Editor eine html Seite erstellen kann bzw Servlets. Was gibt es für plugins für Eclipse mit dem ich eine graphische Oberfläche habe bei dem ich die einzelnen HTML  Elemente auf eine Oberfläche ziehen kann ?.



Hm, ein Servlet enthält überhaupt keine HTML-Elemente, insofern ist mir nicht wirklich klar, was Du suchst.

Falls Du einen freien WYSIWYG HTML-Editor suchst: http://www.nvu.com/
Damit kann man z.B. Formulare erstellen, deren Daten dann die Servlets füttern.

Für Unterstützung von JSP und Servlets aus Eclipse heraus gibt es WTP: http://www.eclipse.org/webtools/

Was Du beschreibst, klingt aber am ehesten nach JSF. Das soll WTP zwar auch mal können, im Augenblick wäre wohl aber die Investition in MyEclipse noch besser: http://www.myeclipseide.com/ContentExpress-display-ceid-15.html


----------

